# California



## The Great Chandler (Mar 18, 2017)

I suggested that we make a thread on this state before.


The Great Chandler said:


> California needs its own thread.


Well that was no joke. Before we delve down the lolcowdom of this state, first we should have a quick summary of this state.

California is known as the "Golden State" due to its pretty rich history and largest economy in the country(and the Gold Rush). It's also the most populous state making up about 1 out of 7 of the whole US population. The name of the state originates with a fictional Muslim queen, Calafia, from a Spanish story. It also houses Silicon Valley which we all know is one of the largest technological centers in the world.

California itself stands out as the most liberal state in the country. However, it's not because of its political ideology, but rather how it executes it and the people who run it. As of recently, they proposed a law that downgrades unprotected sex without telling the partner of being HIV-positive no longer a "felony". This means AIDs can be spread to various groups rapidly especially among minority groups like the LGBT and ghettos without repercussions. Why this? For the sake of tolerance of course!

I'm not done here, it has the largest enclave of SJWs. Most notably the college town of Berkeley which is best known for its chimp outs.

We embrace everyone...





...unless you're white cis straight male...







...and Jewish.




If that's not enough Cali, then here's how they reacted when Trump won.
http://www.yescalifornia.org/




Looks like Florida is on his run for Champion of The Most Eccentric State. Go Florida Man!


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 18, 2017)

California is called the Golden state because there was a massive gold rush there in the 19th century.


----------



## Null (Mar 18, 2017)

Contrary to popular believe we are not a /r/The_Donald satire site.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Mar 18, 2017)

I wouldn't mind if The Big One happened tomorrow and California were to fall into the ocean.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Mar 18, 2017)

*California Spending May Doom The Boom*

 California is the Titanic of states in terms of financial health. But, eh, it is increasingly diverse. And that's all that matters, right? 



> Middle-income workers have left in droves, seeking lower living costs, more-affordable housing and job opportunities in nearby states. From 2004 to 2013, 5 million Californians departed, while just 3.9 million people moved in from other states, a net loss of more than 1 million in population. California's population still grew overall, due to immigration and in-state births. But those who left took a net $26 billion in annual income with them.
> 
> Businesses are also skedaddling. Last year, business relocation firm Spectrum Location Solutions said that since 2008 nearly 10,000 companies either had left the state or cut back on investments, due largely to its tax and regulatory policies. And a planned hike in the state minimum wage to $15 an hour, which could destroy 600,000 jobs, will only make the business exodus grow.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Mar 18, 2017)

The worst part about Californians is that they're flooding into other states and, having learned nothing from shitting up California, continue to push the same poor financial, real estate, and social decisions to shit up their new homes as well.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Mar 18, 2017)

Holy shit.  I live here.  The biggest problem California has is not wealth, it's water.  Los Angeles and San Francisco hold a large percentage of the reservoir water for their own use.  Lis Angeles has sucked lakes dry with their constant draw of water and their mismanagement of it.  Here in Central California, the drought has brought the .farmers really low, and in some places the land its self had dropped over 10 feet in places.  Some areas, farmers have gone from 6 acre feet of water a month to 3 INCHES.  Fucking water is the biggest issue, California produces most of the food but we don't get enough water to do it!!!

Sorry, but water is a HUGE issue here, but people don't see that.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Mar 18, 2017)

Maiden-TieJuan said:


> Holy shit.  I live here.  The biggest problem California has is not wealth, it's water.  Los Angeles and San Francisco hold a large percentage of the reservoir water for their own use.  Lis Angeles has sucked lakes dry with their constant draw of water and their mismanagement of it.  Here in Central California, the drought has brought the .farmers really low, and in some places the land its self had dropped over 10 feet in places.  Some areas, farmers have gone from 6 acre feet of water a month to 3 INCHES.  Fucking water is the biggest issue, California produces most of the food but we don't get enough water to do it!!!
> 
> Sorry, but water is a HUGE issue here, but people don't see that.



Yeah, of all the States, California has definitely been hit the hardest with drought, it's one of the nastier cases in the country, if not the world. I remember back around 2007-ish there was a brief big deal involving environmental kooks successfully preventing a certain watersource from being used by farmers because they wanted to protect a fucking two-inch fish from extinction.

This may sound like a tinfoil-hat theory so take it with a grain of salt, but this site called GeoEngineering Watch appears to claim California is one of the testing grounds for global climate engineering, which may be causing such severe drought.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Mar 18, 2017)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Yeah, of all the States, California has definitely been hit the hardest with drought, it's one of the nastier cases in the country, if not the world. I remember back around 2007-ish there was a brief big deal involving environmental kooks successfully preventing a certain watersource from being used by farmers because they wanted to protect a fucking two-inch fish from extinction.
> 
> This may sound like a tinfoil-hat theory so take it with a grain of salt, but this site called GeoEngineering Watch appears to claim California is one of the testing grounds for global climate engineering, which may be causing such severe drought.



Holy fuck.  The Delta smelt.  That piece of shit fish was responsible for many farmers losing their asses for a few years.  Governor Moonbeam can take his "I am saving the fishies!!!!" Ass and blow.  Most of the country seems to think that California is a state that is about 20 miles wide, all beaches, and begins with San Francisco, the middle is all Yosemite, and ends with LA/Hollywood/San Diego.  They don't realize what makes up most of the state is farm land.  People in the larger cities have a HUGE disconnect with the central Valley and northern California.  I read an amazing piece that explaimed why the is such a huge political divide between the cities and ag towns.

http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-1101-hanson-rural-urban-divide-20151101-story.html

http://www.economist.com/news/unite...ing-chronic-problems-its-heartland-down-farms

And here is an amazing interview with Tucker Carlson on Fox News about WHY there is such a huge gap between beliefs and politics in Central California and larger cities like SF and LA.  It pins it down excellently, so give it a shot.

http://thehayride.com/2017/03/video-victor-davis-hansons-appearance-with-tucker-carlson/


----------



## The Great Chandler (Mar 18, 2017)

Maiden-TieJuan said:


> there is such a huge gap between beliefs and politics in Central California and larger cities like SF and LA..


So let SF and LA secede? Got it!


----------



## millais (Mar 18, 2017)

The mainstream media outside of California makes it sound like the drought crisis there is due to the greedy almond and lime farmers and agribusiness corps who grow water-hungry crops that they export exclusively to other states, leading to a water deficit within California's borders.


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 18, 2017)

You'd need an entire subforum to adequately ridicule all the bullshit that goes on here.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Mar 18, 2017)

millais said:


> The mainstream media outside of California makes it sound like the drought crisis there is due to the greedy almond and lime farmers and agribusiness corps who grow water-hungry crops that they export exclusively to other states, leading to a water deficit within California's borders.


All I know is that the county I live in sells 80%  of their Reservoir water to LA, and this is a huge ag area.  Due to the drought, farmers went from 6 feet per care foot of water to 3 inches per acre foot, but they still sold THE SAME EXACT AMOUNT OF WATER TO LA that they had sold in no drought years.   They also had enough profit to outfit all the glass in their business offices to bulletproof glass, because "farmers have guns and are mad".  We have a right to be pissed off at the way our state/water boards rations US, but gives LA our water to do with as they please.


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 18, 2017)

Maiden-TieJuan said:


> All I know is that the county I live in sells 80%  of their Reservoir water to LA, and this is a huge ag area.  Due to the drought, farmers went from 6 feet per care foot of water to 3 inches per acre foot, but they still sold THE SAME EXACT AMOUNT OF WATER TO LA that they had sold in no drought years.   They also had enough profit to outfit all the glass in their business offices to bulletproof glass, because "farmers have guns and are mad".  We have a right to be pissed off at the way our state/water boards rations US, but gives LA our water to do with as they please.


I'm pretty sure I know which county you're talking about, and if I'm right, that shit's been going on for a while. It was definitely going on when I lived there, and it's been a minute.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Mar 18, 2017)

Disgruntled Pupper said:


> The worst part about Californians is that they're flooding into other states and, having learned nothing from shitting up California, continue to push the same poor financial, real estate, and social decisions to shit up their new homes as well.



Fuckers keep moving into my area, shitting it up with hipsters and making rent skyrocket. 10/10 would kill Californians again


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Mar 18, 2017)

Some JERK said:


> I'm pretty sure I know which county you're talking about, and if I'm right, that shit's been going on for a while. It was definitely going on when I lived there, and it's been a minute.


Yeah.  I think you might.  It is pretty damn bad here.  Like "farmers are letting their crops die for the insurance payouts" bad.  It costs $10k to drill a well 1000 feet down.  Most of the ground water here is lower then that.  If you have a well, you can irrigate your farm, if you don't?  Hope that 3 inches per acre foot waters those crops for ya!


----------



## Pikimon (Mar 18, 2017)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Yeah, of all the States, California has definitely been hit the hardest with drought, it's one of the nastier cases in the country, if not the world. I remember back around 2007-ish there was a brief big deal involving environmental kooks successfully preventing a certain watersource from being used by farmers because they wanted to protect a fucking two-inch fish from extinction.
> 
> This may sound like a tinfoil-hat theory so take it with a grain of salt, but this site called GeoEngineering Watch appears to claim California is one of the testing grounds for global climate engineering, which may be causing such severe drought.



The delta smelt is only used as an indicator species of the health of the Delta itself. If it starts dying it usually means the water outflow to the Bay is too low and that salt is beginning to creep into the San Jose Delta. A certain amount of water outflow has to be made in order to prevent salt water inflow into the delta.

_If_ salt water from the Bay enters the water table via the delta, it means that the water table in that region is going to be ruined for good. Which means that no amount of amending will return the water table for agricultural, urban, or industrial usage and makes the water problem in California worse. And that's without going into the immense damage saltwater inflow will cause for the ecology of the delta.

The usage of water in California isn't as simple as "Look! That water isn't being used and we're in a drought! We better use the rest of it all!" there is an entire web of things that have to be taken into consideration to preserve the precious water resources that we have.

In terms of water usage agricultural is the largest usage by and far (about 80% of total usage) and a large reason is because California has the largest agricultural outputs per acreage of land, the longest growing season, the least amount of agricultural pests, and the most stable climate in the United States. 



Spoiler: Most Recent Water Usage Numbers













Spoiler: Water Usage vs. Water Supply











Improvements _can_ and _have _been made by everyone in the state 

Los Angeles has decreased water usage by 75% since the beginning of the drought, 
public institutions are now mandated to put water-saving native plantlife instead of lawns 
Drip-irrigation is slowly replacing flood irrigation, new strains of crops that use less water being produced at UC Berkeley.
More and more citizens are forgoing lawns for low-water usage gardens or just xeriscaping
The numbers for who is switching to drip-irrigation is encouraging too



Spoiler: Agricultural Irrigation Numbers











The main issue is that farmers and city-dwellers are looking at eachother at who to blame for the drought, when in reality the entire state of California has to work together in order to save water and be smarter with how we manage our water resources.

TL;DR we're workin' on it!


----------



## SoberBlitz (Mar 18, 2017)

Seeing as we're talking about California and the drought, there's an idea that's been floating around for a while: Transporting water from the Great Lakes west.  There were a few studies conducted by the US Army Corps of Engineers back in the 80s/90s, not to mention a few private corporations attempting to find a way to turn a profit, but at the end of the day it would be incredibly expensive and inefficient.

Barring that, the US states and Canadian provinces along the Great Lakes have the Great Lakes Compact to prevent water from being diverted, let alone shipped away from the region.  Now, this makes talking about shipping water difficult, because there would need to be some sort of agreement between eight US state and the two Canadian provinces, along with the US federal government and the Canadian national government.

Articles below:
http://www.freep.com/story/news/local/2015/04/19/michigan-great-lakes-water/25965121/
https://greatlakes.org/campaigns/protecting-great-lakes-water/


----------



## Barbarella (Mar 19, 2017)

I live in CA too, and my county's water is also sent south. So while I have the water police crawling on my property to make sure I don't water more than twice a week and my toilets are so low flow you can't flush a tiny shit; while we can't get water in restaurants or wash our cars, my sister down south -which was a desert -has a huge tropical garden that they water daily. 

We can't have bags when we shop, so you either bring your own e-coli covered bags made in China, or you put everything back in the cart and toss it in the back of your car. 

California is becoming so strict on narcotic use that terminal cancer patients can't get them. Truth. Personal experience. 

California makes you register for ammunition and are about to limit you. 

California has people who work for the state whose job it is to go through our garbage to make sure we are recycling. 

Certain stamps (I scrapbook) can't be shipped to CA because of what the plastic is made of. 

You can't smoke anywhere in CA, including many apartment buildings. (I like it but didn't vote for it) of course, I'm not talking about weed, which is fine. 

Now they want to tax us on miles driven because they misused gas money, which was supposed to go for infrastructure. 

Infrastructure-our roads are quite literally crumbling, just like our dams. I drive from north to south frequently and it's just rumble all the way. 

California is more fucked up than any state in the USA. Except for maybe Kentucky because Amberlynn lives there. . And I would move to AZ or TX in a heartbeat if I could and believe me, I'd bring nothing of California with me. 

We do have great weather and scenery, which attracts good doctors and the people in Silicon Valley. That's about all I can say for my home state. 

I have a special hate for San Francisco, where I happen to be visiting this weekend. It's dirty, the panhandlers attack and it's always fricking cold. Not to mention unbelievably expensive and you cannot park anywhere. The whole state is bad but SF is the worst. Not sure why anybody would come here on vacation....

/rant......maybe


----------



## The Great Chandler (Mar 19, 2017)

Barbarella said:


> I live in CA too, and my county's water is also sent south. So while I have the water police crawling on my property to make sure I don't water more than twice a week and my toilets are so low flow you can't flush a tiny shit; while we can't get water in restaurants or wash our cars, my sister down south -which was a desert -has a huge tropical garden that they water daily.
> 
> We can't have bags when we shop, so you either bring your own e-coli covered bags made in China, or you put everything back in the cart and toss it in the back of your car.
> 
> ...


The state is like that one member of the family who wants everyone to be ultra vegans. As a result, you end up lacking the B-12 Vitamin(animal related) to keep your sanity. In this case, infrastructure and livelihood.
Edit: I was born and raised there and I can assure you the education isn't any better.


----------



## Overcast (Mar 19, 2017)

California native here.

Here we have what we call "sanctuary cities" where we allow illegal immigrants to live like normal people, excluding the fact that they came here illegally.

The college I'm going to is currently allowing said immigrants to come and study here, and they talk about how they won't let Trump's policies divide us.

I guess the nicest thing I can say about it is that the part I'm living in has plenty of trees and is absolutely beautiful during certain times of the year.


----------



## Club Sandwich (Mar 19, 2017)

i've lived in CA for most of my life, i've gone to high school here, college, worked, consulted, and now own a business here. it's a great piece of land with wonderful people... if you sent all the big cities to the bottom of the Pacific or burned them to the ground. the local government, barring a few exceptions, is out for control. the state government is out for power and to further their party's agenda for virtue signalling and pet projects to line pockets. it's such a mess.



Barbarella said:


> California makes you register for ammunition and are about to limit you.


eh... to be more detailed, on top of having some of the most restrictive gun laws in the country, CA has recently passed "Gunpocalypse" which effectively infringes even more heavily on gun rights. the ammunition thing is three fold:

1. by Jan 1st of 2018 all ammunition must be transferred through or bought from a CA authorized ammunition vendor (who must jump through several hoops for the privilege of making next to no profit on ammo) barring some narrow exceptions.
2. by Jan 1st of 2018 bars importing any ammunition into the state unless you are an authorized ammunition vendor or otherwise exempted.
3. by Jul 1st of 2018 you must undergo a background when purchasing any amount of ammo. you pay the normal rate for this which if it's similar to the DROS schedule will be around $5 or so. if it's an entirely separate schedule patterned on the DROS, it'll be like $19. there was talk of a yearly $50 permit as well.

this says nothing of the new registration requirements, new magazine ban, 80% manufacturing requirements, storage requirements, reporting requirements, lending requirements, or the more recent by laws like the lead hunting ammo ban or the duplicate magazine kit ban.

and all this while gun-runner Yee tries to export guns to terrorists and gets a slap on the wrist while the tax payer pays for his imprisonment, his failed legal defense, his campaign funds from his failed election bid, and after he gets out he'll get his pension and has a cushy job lined up in real estate.

Brown's HSR legacy project is another bit of insanity, not to mention the ever creeping, aging, and expensive BART system. then there's the drought, the fires, the gangs, the poverty, the safety issues with building codes not being respected, with riots, with sex trafficking, with sheriff's that play politics more than policing their county's. the list goes on into infinity.

the state has been borderline bankrupt for decades - everyone is fleeing and only the wealthy and the impoverished are staying. so you're either living paycheck to paycheck in some of the most expensive real estate outside of Tokyo and NYC, you're a wealthy liberal properly distanced enough for this to never meaningfully impact you, or you're struggling to not die/be homeless every month.

don't even get me started on the headaches of running a business here, or manufacturing things. about the only things profitable here are services (network, banking, research) where the prime export is knowledge or the service, not material. and even those are fleeing to TX or OR or NV or AZ. CA is going hit a wall at some point and i don't even know what will happen. probably bail out of some kind or selling off state assets and halting projects, leaving them to rot like the intrastate system.

also all those SJW and crazy people you read about on LJ/Twitter/FaceBook/Reddit that live so far out of touch with reality that it's unbelievable? they live (or imagine they live) in CA, because people like that are quite common around the major population centers. more normal folk tend to be inland.


----------



## millais (Mar 19, 2017)

I read a few articles that suggest in some counties in SoCal, the hospitals are overwhelmed by the number of unpaid anchor baby births due to the prevalence of illegal birth tourism hostels run by/for the Chinese. So between that and the illegal immigrants in sanctuary cities who don't pay hospital bills or taxes either, sounds like the health care system over there is probably running at a deficit too.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Mar 19, 2017)

Can't we just burn _both _coasts to the ground?


----------



## HeirenPlaya (Mar 20, 2017)

millais said:


> I read a few articles that suggest in some counties in SoCal, the hospitals are overwhelmed by the number of unpaid anchor baby births due to the prevalence of illegal birth tourism hostels run by/for the Chinese. So between that and the illegal immigrants in sanctuary cities who don't pay hospital bills or taxes either, sounds like the health care system over there is probably running at a deficit too.



Chinese Birth clinics and anchor babies are a thing; it's not just the Hispanics, though they are most visible and imposing. I like Chinese and Chinese girls, do I welcome an influx of them. Being surrounded by Mexican hippos is a very depressing thing, and very demotivating.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Mar 20, 2017)

The town I live is is pretty fucking trashed.  We have more empty homes then most other communities, and was practically top of the worst housing markets when the market tanked.  Housing prices went from 250k to 100k in less then a year... for lower middle class homes.  Property that had been used as loan collateral for 2.5 million dollar loans went down to less the 1/4 of the collateral needed to maintain the loan.  Roughly 1 out of every 15 homes is either empty or in foreclosure or close to it.  So many empty homes means massive amounts of properties for our biggest export.... meth.  We have at least one or two house fires a week from meth production.  This fucking town is dying.  But the city council, all realtors, won't let business in.  Won't allow warehouses or manufacturing in.  No jobs.  We had a 25% unemployment rate at one time.  The DA has a son who killed 2 people in a DUI, and only served 3 months, and his other son got arrested and released for driving the car in which a drive by killed 2 kids under 16.  All the people who were to testify?  2 died, and one ran out of town. 

California is dying, from the inside out. And the big cities look at us in the interior and sneer, and make fun of us.  Who could blame them tho?


----------



## Muttnik (Mar 20, 2017)

I guess Buffy wasn't lying when it called California a Hellmouth. After seeing all this shit, I wouldn't want to live there. My condolences to all Californian Kiwis.


----------



## omori (Mar 20, 2017)

I live in a part of California that goes up in flames every summer. Like fucking clockwork.


----------



## Club Sandwich (Mar 20, 2017)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> I live in a part of California that goes up in flames every summer. Like fucking clockwork.


so that's the entire northern part of the state or the entire eastern border. there's also pretty much the entirety of the center of LA County...

it's good (?) to know you can't give away your location by saying "i'm in CA and currently on fire".


----------



## c-no (Mar 20, 2017)

Club Sandwich said:


> i've lived in CA for most of my life, i've gone to high school here, college, worked, consulted, and now own a business here. it's a great piece of land with wonderful people... if you sent all the big cities to the bottom of the Pacific or burned them to the ground. the local government, barring a few exceptions, is out for control. the state government is out for power and to further their party's agenda for virtue signalling and pet projects to line pockets. it's such a mess.
> 
> 
> eh... to be more detailed, on top of having some of the most restrictive gun laws in the country, CA has recently passed "Gunpocalypse" which effectively infringes even more heavily on gun rights. the ammunition thing is three fold:
> ...


As a Californian gun owner, it's all the more funny considering Yee and how hypocritical he was in running guns while enforcing gun control. In regards to politics, I'm ignorant in the politics of California but I do remember a few years back when a mayor from a city in Southern California resigned due to claims of sexual harassment.


----------



## Club Sandwich (Mar 20, 2017)

c-no said:


> As a Californian gun owner, it's all the more funny considering Yee and how hypocritical he was in running guns while enforcing gun control. In regards to politics, I'm ignorant in the politics of California but I do remember a few years back when a mayor from a city in Southern California resigned due to claims of sexual harassment.


Yee was an idiot who should have stuck to prostitution rings and strong arming money out of land lords in SF - his career was completely dead after he backed the "wrong" people in the 90's. then he got popular again in the Asian community by coming down on their side in everything, even to the detriment of the voters that put him into power to begin with. his defense of finning sharks and leaving them to die in the water as being traditional Chinese soup is disgusting. i've been to China - they use the whole shark for different things that aren't popular for the watered down 3rd gen folk that populate the Bay.

anyway guns and CA politics are tightly intertwined, so if you're not up to speed on it, you're likely cruising around with multiple felonies hanging off you. Newsom is set to make CA a gun control advocate's wet dream, so expect the screws to turn tighter. there's so much infighting in CA politics over who is more PC and "for the people" and leftist that's its absurd.

example of current laws and how CA leftist infighting to be more progressive than the next person harms people: if you have had a "high cap" magazine since the 80's and live in West Hollywood, you:

1. couldn't use it in guns other than your registered assault weapon by 2001
2. can't import spare parts in case springs wear out or the aluminum body is damaged by 2014
3. can't possess it outside of West Hollywood (the only city in the LA metro area that doesn't enforce LAC's possession ban) by 2015
4. can't possess it at all in the state of CA come 2018

it at least used to be a C felony, then a D felony, and come 2018 it's a misdemeanor.

how about the instance of being fined for disobeying water rationing by watering the lawn less (browning it).... then being fined by not keeping it green? be aware that replacing it with rocks, concrete, or painting it is also not allowed by city ordnance. you could tear it all up and get succulents i suppose, at your own cost.

or how about in LA where the wealthy who fund politics and rub shoulders with the famous are let go to spend 80,000 gallons of water a day and are never fined for excessive use (the city is under the 16% drought restriction and doesn't fine individual offenders) while regular people get 170 gallons a day and are fined for excessive water use ($330 per violation per month).

there is a huge divide in CA and one side is clearly so far removed from reality and insulated by pandering politicians and power hungry law enforcement that people disenfranchised are excluded, removed, and disillusioned - clinging to the dream i guess. it's a state (literally and figuratively) that breeds all sorts of crazy drama nonstop.


----------



## Lop-sided Poodle Cut (Mar 28, 2017)

Disgruntled Pupper said:


> The worst part about Californians is that they're flooding into other states and, having learned nothing from shitting up California, continue to push the same poor financial, real estate, and social decisions to shit up their new homes as well.



The GOOD thing about Californians is that they're flooding with the homeless people that we don't want. They all go to California


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Oct 9, 2017)

The Great Chandler said:


> As of recently, they proposed a law that downgrades unprotected sex without telling the partner of being HIV-positive no longer a "felony"



It passed.







https://www.rt.com/usa/406024-hiv-infection-felony-misdemeanor/


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Oct 9, 2017)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> It passed.
> 
> https://www.rt.com/usa/406024-hiv-infection-felony-misdemeanor/


That sucks


----------



## CabbageMan (Oct 9, 2017)

Lackadaisy said:


> Can't we just burn _both _coasts to the ground?



NorCal and SoCal are both on fire right now.

It may happen sooner than you think.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Oct 9, 2017)

CabbageMan said:


> NorCal and SoCal are both on fire right now.
> 
> It may happen sooner than you think.



I just want them to make that ultimate final push down the toilet. Go Cali, go Cali.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 9, 2017)

But seriously, spending my entire childhood in that state, it's sad to see it regress as some Socialist pseudo-nation as of the 2010s.  Glad some people like me had the opportunity to abandon ship from it. It's probably not even a loss for it to secede. Although I'd like to see salt of CA staying in the Union just because they're a part of Trumpland.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Oct 9, 2017)

Imagine all those illegal immigrants getting infected with HIV and spreading it like wildfire because they're undocumented.


----------



## CabbageMan (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm leaving the state in two months and I can't really say I'll miss it. The only thing I'm going to miss is the convenience of stuff like 24 hour grocery stores and late night Chinese.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Oct 9, 2017)

CabbageMan said:


> I'm leaving the state in two months and I can't really say I'll miss it. The only thing I'm going to miss is the convenience of stuff like 24 hour grocery stores and late night Chinese.



Was the Chinese food _that good shit_ or is it the pasty dollar scoop crap?


----------



## CabbageMan (Oct 9, 2017)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Was the Chinese food _that good shit_ or is it the pasty dollar scoop crap?



It's not the dollar scoop stuff, but it's also not amazing either. It's "it's 1 AM and I want something greasy and terrible for me and this is what's open".


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Oct 9, 2017)

CabbageMan said:


> It's not the dollar scoop stuff, but it's also not amazing either. It's "it's 1 AM and I want something greasy and terrible for me and this is what's open".



That's still better than most food styles at their best.


----------



## CabbageMan (Oct 9, 2017)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> That's still better than most food styles at their best.



If I order the food with "less salt" it comes out pretty good. I'm a little sensitive to seasonings.


----------



## c-no (Oct 9, 2017)

Lop-sided Poodle Cut said:


> The GOOD thing about Californians is that they're flooding with the homeless people that we don't want. They all go to California


Just to say in regards to the homeless, San Diego is facing a hepatitis A outbreak. Mostly among the homeless. Any Kiwis that been to San Diego, you better get your shots.



MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> It passed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how they try to say this is to get help for those with HIV. Except you do have assholes that like to spread it to a person without letting them know they got a disease that now requires medication for life. While it is nice people can get care for it, it won't really get people to comply with test if they are the sort of asshat that wants to fuck with people.



CabbageMan said:


> I'm leaving the state in two months and I can't really say I'll miss it. The only thing I'm going to miss is the convenience of stuff like 24 hour grocery stores and late night Chinese.


One thing you could definitely give the middle finger towards would be housing. As far as one can remember, housing in California is fucking expensive.


----------



## Reynard (Oct 10, 2017)

I pray for Arizona Bay.  Get all the good artists out, then let the big one rip.  Learn to swim.


----------



## SoberBlitz (Oct 10, 2017)

Is California trying self-immolation with some of the shit they've been pulling?


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 10, 2017)

SoberBlitz said:


> Is California trying self-immolation with some of the shit they've been pulling?


Gods I hope so. As a native Oregonian few things piss us off more than some Commiefornia douche-canoe coming up here and bringing their liberal bullshit with them.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Oct 10, 2017)

You don't want to come to California. It costs too much. The streets are paved with homeless urine, gum, and dog shit.


----------



## A Beached Whale (Oct 10, 2017)

Grew up in Cali, hated it. It was a meth hub town, ran away when I could and wouldn't think of living there again.


----------



## TheShortWaveCerealKiller (Oct 14, 2017)

Legalized
Voluntary
HIV
Infections

Those four words are enough for me to never get near that states Silicone Vaggy stanking border


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Oct 2, 2021)

I'm not so sure about this commie-fornia nickname. If you care to investigate fiscal and economic policies you will see that this particular state is not kind to their poor and not capable of allowing the existence of a middle class of any kind especially in the large cities. 

Look how they treat their homeless. Welfare per person in California is about 157 dollars per person per month (lol). Rent is into the thousands with small homes into the millions. High taxes don't mean "high social services" (a common myth). It could just mean a greedy state government as nothing really trickles down to the citizens despite the taxes paid.

California is horrible for most people who aren't rich. That's the true reason people are leaving the place because it's not conducive to the middle class. 

California may only be liberal in one area, certain social policies around abortion and queer folk but I think that's as far as it goes. They have the new "crown laws" for black women to wear laughably bad African hairstyles without getting dismissed from work over it and bring told to straighten their hair but that seems like racial pandering.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Oct 2, 2021)

Sweetpeaa said:


> I'm not so sure about this commie-fornia nickname. If you care to investigate fiscal and economic policies you will see that this particular state is not kind to their poor and not capable of allowing the existence of a middle class of any kind especially in the large cities.


Almost just like the USSR, the CCP & the CPK.


Sweetpeaa said:


> Look how they treat their homeless. Welfare per person in California is about 157 dollars per person per month (lol). Rent is into the thousands with small homes into the millions. High taxes don't mean "high social services" (a common myth). It could just mean a greedy state government as nothing really trickles down to the citizens despite the taxes paid.


This is how it's always been with every Communist regime that has ever existed, everyone is poor except for party members who get the best possible shit. Regular people are forced to be poor at best or forced into labor camps at worse. In California's case, people are just forced to live like they're poor even if they have money.

Newsome's victory at the recall election could also be considered party-related favoritism. Californians willingly admit that Gavin Newsome is a retard who probably embezzles money, but they would never choose Larry Elder as an alternative. They would rather have an incompetent ideologue for a governor than a competent outsider.


Sweetpeaa said:


> California is horrible for most people who aren't rich. That's the true reason people are leaving the place because it's not conducive to the middle class.


Communism has always had wealth disparity for inner party members, only in California it's for the already rich instead of _just_ for ideologues. One of the first things Stalin did when he came into power was he purged the farming class & replaced them with randos with no farming experience.

I'm not making the assertion that California is exactly like a Communist regime, but it hits enough hallmarks to resemble one. For example, one of the few things it doesn't have is genocide or the legislative abolition of Religious faith.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Oct 2, 2021)

Related:




Unfortunately aged like milk:


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Oct 2, 2021)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Almost just like the USSR, the CCP & the CPK.
> 
> This is how it's always been with every Communist regime that has ever existed, everyone is poor except for party members who get the best possible shit. Regular people are forced to be poor at best or forced into labor camps at worse. In California's case, people are just forced to live like they're poor even if they have money.
> 
> ...



What a horrible state for a middle class person. Could you even imagine? 

Eventually they're going to make homelessness illegal there or have the homeless relegated to smaller towns to get them out of the big cities as it's going to be like 99% gentrified for wealthy people. They're putting up with the tents for now but I suspect that won't last. In terms of their ''worker class'' that will likely be replaced with illegal people desperate to work for dimes. The construction companies will likely buy houses for their workers (ten people per room kind of thing) and pay them peanuts. It's all in the cards and it's very sad.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Oct 2, 2021)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Eventually they're going to make homelessness illegal there or have the homeless relegated to smaller towns to get them out of the big cities as it's going to be like 99% gentrified for wealthy people.


LMAO no, they're not doing that. That's something a Republican state would do.


Sweetpeaa said:


> They're putting up with the tents for now but I suspect that won't last.


They've been putting up with tent cities and literal shit on the street for years. If they were going to do something about it, they would have.


Sweetpeaa said:


> In terms of their ''worker class'' that will likely be replaced with illegal people desperate to work for dimes. The construction companies will likely buy houses for their workers (ten people per room kind of thing) and pay them peanuts. It's all in the cards and it's very sad.


This is the most accurate outcome, California can't rely on actual middle class people because they have rights & demands. Illegal immigrants will take whatever they can get, if they're the dumb variety. The smart variety will blackmail the employer for more money, since all that happens to the illegal is they get sent back over the border while the employer gets into deep legal shit.


----------

